# AMT '51 Bel Air



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Here's something I recently finished for our 16 year old daughter. It's Round 2's reissue of the AMT 1951 Bel Air. She chose the colours of both the exterior and interior. I haven't built a car model in a long time (not counting the 1989 Batmobile I recently built). It's quite a departure from my usual fare...

The main body was done with Tamiya spray cans. It was also the first time I tried Bare-Metal Foil. Man, am I sold on that stuff! 

I have a new appreciation for model car builders. I lost track of how many times I had to polish the body. It's still not perfect! But... my daughter is happy with how it turned out! And she also like the case I bought for it!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very nice. Excellent paint job.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks. Like I said, I learned a lot! I'm very glad I tried bare metal foil. It's pretty cool!


----------

